# Pro chef J-knife users in the Boston Area



## ChrisLehrer (Aug 30, 2017)

Ive been commissioned to write some articles about J-knives in the Western pro kitchen, and Id like to interview people, preferably in their kitchens. I'm especially -- but not exclusively -- interested in anyone who uses any single-beveled knives in a place that is not principally a Japanese restaurant.

If youre a pro in the Greater Boston area and use these knives professionally, Id love to hear from you. Please keep it to PM.

If you know someone who fits this description who isnt here on these forums, Id love to get the contactsagain PM, please.

Thanks!

[Moderators: if this is in the wrong place, please feel free to move it -- I couldn't figure out a better location.]


----------



## daveb (Aug 30, 2017)

OK Chris, You're in. 

This is not normally the type of endeavor we support or even allow. Appreciate that it is knife related and that you're trying to do this via pm.

But any negative feedback and I'll have to pull the plug.

And this site is not Cheftalk. (Though a fine site they are)


----------



## ChrisLehrer (Aug 30, 2017)

Fair enough. Sorry about the typo, too!


----------

